# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Onderkin kliniek valkenhorst??

## trampell

Ook goede avond allemaal
Ik moet naar een plastisch chirurg voor mijn onderkin,een andere mogelijkheid is er niet,daar heb ik al naar geinformeerd,het schijnt,wat dat ook mag zijn,constitueel te zijn,en gaat me in de toekomst gegarandeerd problemen opleveren
Buiten dat zoiets onder narcose moet volgens de huisarts,en dat het waarschijnlijk vergoed gaat worden,weet ik verder nog niets
Iemand deze ingreep al laten doen?
Kent iemand deze kliniek?

----------

